
Facebook will share data on hate speech suspects with French courts - tomp
https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/25/facebook-hate-speech-suspects-data-france/
======
GiletsJaunes
I am frightened by the idea that the French government will spy on Gilets
Jaunes posts and conversations on Facebook, which was one of their main media.

------
wtdata
This is scarily Orwellian. Not only for the obvious aspect of having a
supposedly free state now policing everything I said in my life.

But also, part of the data Facebook has on me is also made by aquaintances
(tagged posts, locations photos).

I do have my settings so that I have to manually accept every tag (and I
almost always don't). But I am under the suspicion here, that if asked,
Facebook would also provide that data.

